# Another reason to carry in church



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

http://www.onnnews.com/?sec=home&story=sites/10tv/content/pool/200701/781669632.html

Two people accused of robbing a church congregation during Sunday morning services appeared in court Monday.

A judge set bond at $500,000 each for Wendell Hollingsworth and Celeste Smith.

On Sunday, Columbus police said Hollingsworth and Smith barged into the Christ the King church with a gun, and announced, "This is a robbery."

Witnesses said the woman began to grab purses while the man demanded wallets at gunpoint. The congregation didn't let them get away, as ushers tackled the pair and held them until police arrived.

"Kept him down until police got there, which I think is a hero," said parishioner Patty Schlager.

Then with a suspect in handcuffs, church somehow went on.

"We went up to communion and my hands were shaking so bad when I went to take the host and drink the wine, I thought I was going to drop the wine on the floor," said Schlager.

"You don't go into God's house and do these types of things; it's just unheard of. But there again is this a reflection of where we are heading as a society, and if that's the case, God have mercy on all our souls," said Father Michael Lumpel.

Schlager believed God answered those prayers. Her purse was returned and her faith is renewed.

"And when it was all over with there was a serenity, God was saying, 'I'm with you, I'll take care of you,'" said Schlager.

Police said Hollingsworth and Smith could be connected to a string of robberies in the area.

The church has had several masses since Sunday's incident, and Father Lumpel is still impressed that church members came to the rescue.

"What these people did was heroic to say the least. We're surely grateful for that they did because if they didn't, Lord knows what this might have turned to," said Father Michael Lumpel.

Father Lumpel has incorporated the robbery into his sermon. The message he's hoping to get across is the message of forgiveness.


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

You just never know where or when so it's best to be prepared.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

As far as the message of forgiveness is concerned is post mortem ok?
Cuz Gods house or not I woulda shot em! both!


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Trouble typically finds you when/where you least expect it!!!! BE PREPARED!!!


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

scooter said:


> As far as the message of forgiveness is concerned is post mortem ok?
> Cuz Gods house or not I would shot em! both!


I may forgive after my family is safe and if that included forgiving them while they're six feet under then so be it.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

They sure do need a shoot'n. They need a hang'n now.


----------



## Sean (Feb 5, 2007)

I have been going to the same church for just over 3 years now...I and the pastor knows...I am always armed.

On two occasions, he has asked me to sit by the door to the children's sunday school rooms because "he just had a feeling" about 2 people who had never been to our church before. This came on the heels of some threats he had received after making a critical statement about radical islam.

God never said self defense was a sin.


----------



## milquetoast (Nov 25, 2006)

What? You don't need a gun in church. God will protect you. What's the matter, aren't you a true believer? :smt083 

On the other hand, God helps those who help themselves, or as Napoleon is supposed to have said, "God is on the side of those who have heavy artillery."


----------



## john doe. (Aug 26, 2006)

milquetoast said:


> What? You don't need a gun in church. God will protect you. What's the matter, aren't you a true believer? :smt083
> 
> On the other hand, God helps those who help themselves, or as Napoleon is supposed to have said, "God is on the side of those who have heavy artillery."


I believe God has given me the skills and interest in firearms to protect my self and others.

I know what you said is in jest by the way.:mrgreen:


----------

